# Melbourne - Photos Compilation



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

I would like to present my home town Melbourne ...

These photos are collected from SSC from various sources - and I found them very worth sharing to others

Thanks for the great photos 

I hope you enjoy the sights....































































































































































































Local Pop princess Kylie Minogue viisted Grand Prix (with Mark Webber)




































(promo for Melb Fashion Week)

Below are around the Port Phillip Bay and Mornington Peninsula (just outside Melbourne)


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Amazing pics and thanks for sharing !


----------



## south (Nov 26, 2005)

very nice to see, thanks.

some of those beach boxes are worth more than any house i've lived in!


----------



## oz.fil (Jun 2, 2006)

^^ yeah aha but its illegal for anyone to sleep there overnight even if you're its owner -.-"

beautiful pics !!!


----------



## tyronne (Nov 3, 2004)

Melbourne is lovely! I wish to go there someday (to watch the Australian Open )


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

south said:


> very nice to see, thanks.
> 
> some of those beach boxes are worth more than any house i've lived in!


ha ha ha 
recent one was sold for >$180 000 AUD


----------



## kiku99 (Sep 17, 2002)

i like this pic.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

These photos are taken by talented TONY P and he had given me permission. He just so great in capturing the essence of this city life and its unique streetscapes.

Thanks dude - they are just awesome

These photos are showing the famous Melbourne laneways. These enchanting web of lane systems are right behind the sensible, ordered grid of city blocks - it is world apart and just waiting to be explored. They are intimate and each has its own story to tell and each is not shy about telling it. Some lanes have been reborn and now houses for quirky city life completed with cool and groovy boutiques and cafes. Others are still waiting to be discovered.

Enjoy


----------



## zulu69 (Sep 5, 2003)

Great pics. Melbourne is such a lovely city.


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

nice pictures!

i would like to go there sometime


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

Melbourne has a great skyline.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Last month Melbourne hosted FINA 12th World Swimming Championships 

I went there for couple of events and these are some of the photos i took 

Early morning - as the first event was at 10 am





































went for Diving semifinal at Melbourne Aquatic Center




















then went to St Kilda beach for lunch


















That is me










then came back for water polos - 4 matches for all nite





































Spanish team got told off by their coach









you can see the Melbourne Skyline from this venue











the next week i went to different venue at Rod Laver Arena @ Melbourne Park for the swimming events
it was so exciting 









the fire were lit off when World record was broken !!


















Team USA dominates the events !
with Michael Phelps being the major champion !


some of the cultural events to go along with the sporting ones










Aquarium men !


----------



## dj21 (Dec 29, 2006)

good thread!
I love this photo:


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

*Melbourne at Sunset*

I took a day off last Friday and spent the afternoon browsing the art gallery and took these photos around Yarra River when the sun set

I know my camera needs updating ... i hope you enjoy them










Giant bunny at National Gallery



















































































I went up to the Ferris Wheels shown above - and took these photos



























The famous Cricket Ground was lit up for the football season









A free public comedy performance as part of Melbourne International Comedy Festival currently on









A river runs through it


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

great shot of web bridge from mugley










and mine









Royal Exhibition building 









Baskers at laneway










National Gallery of Victoria during Dutch Master exhibition










and old photo of Melb from the bay (not mine)


----------



## south (Nov 26, 2005)

still looking very nice... but wow, what is that thing that grew on top of the Espy? 

it's been too long since i last went...


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

south said:


> still looking very nice... but wow, what is that thing that grew on top of the Espy?
> 
> it's been too long since i last went...


It is a new posh apartment - called the Esplanade ... surprise surprise

here are some photos inside and its view



















bonus - some other apartments views over the city


----------



## dj21 (Dec 29, 2006)

beautiful photos!
melborne is wonderful
one day I will visit!
:nuts:


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

Awesome!!! :banana:


----------



## Taylorhoge (Feb 5, 2006)

awsome pics


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

*Melbourne - Autumn season*

Thanks for the compliments guys


Autumn arrived in Melbourne ... 

I have some photos taken by me to share (frankly - these are last year ones!) - 
I love Autumn here - crisp weather and nice colours everywhere...

Enjoy and drop some comments !


City









Around Royal Botanical Gardens



























Domain Road - South Yarra











Around St Kilda Road - near CBD


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

and this one is not mine -but i am so tempted to put it here

The Eureka Tower


----------



## Mickeebee (Jan 17, 2007)

ah well done Ali.....beautiful Melbourne in Autumn.....


----------



## Ralphkke (Mar 15, 2007)

Very nice pictures and Melbourne is just a lovely city!


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Melbourne looks familiar yet fascinating. At the risk of sounding like an American hog, Melbourne reminds me a hybrid of various US cities. 

The skyline is like a mini Chicago, multiple accent towers with rising and falling midrises. Also the Yarra River has development on both sides much like Chicago.

From street level, Melbourne looks like a newer Philadelphia. All the packed arcades and outdoor cafes on narrow streets. The funky storefronts and scale is so Philly like. Also the mix of new and old buildings in the downtown district is similar.

The banks of the Yarra River remind me of the Charles River in Boston. With this in mind the proximity to the coast and harbor is also something both cities share. 

The colonial tropical style of the older residential quarters are reminiscent of New Orleans.

Lastly Melbourne reminds me of Miami. Something about the modern spirit of the city along with the coastal setting and glity lighting is very Magic City.

Chicago, Philadelphia, Boston, New Orleans and Miami all rolled into one.

Sound like heaven.


----------



## RETROMANIA (Dec 9, 2006)

*The pics look very beautiful! Thanx *​


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

philadweller said:


> Melbourne looks familiar yet fascinating. At the risk of sounding like an American hog, Melbourne reminds me a hybrid of various US cities.
> 
> The skyline is like a mini Chicago, multiple accent towers with rising and falling midrises. Also the Yarra River has development on both sides much like Chicago.
> 
> ...


It is very interesting comparison Philladweller ... thanks for the compliment and your post ...  

Philly is a nice place itself isnt it?

I heard Melbourne is compared to Chicago (smaller version!)
And Boston is our sister city ! Both are old moneys cities....

This is amazing photo from Tony P (yay ! he is genius)

Melbourne from the Remembrance Shrine


----------



## JaakkoSuomi (May 3, 2007)

Such a beautiful city! I'm a little obsessed with Australian cities. They all look like a perfect mixture of European and New-World elements. So green, so clean, and very beautiful! I want to visit down under sometime!


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

*Bays around Melbourne*

Some of my old photos around Mornington Peninsula - a 2-3hrs drive south east from Melbourne - a playground for the affluent and the wealthy -- plenty of grand holiday homes and wonderful placid bays to play around

Some towns like Portsea and Sorrento are just so divine. These are the equivalent to the New York's Hampton or Martha Vineyard for Melburnians

There are plethoras of wineries, golf courses, resorts and restaurants and the beautiful country towns - it has many resemblances to some parts of Europe vineyards











enjoy and drop some comments

Cheers

(some photos below are not mine)


Castle Delgany - Portsea (spent few days for my b/day in 2003)




































































































































































And the bay closer to the City


----------



## Mickeebee (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks Ali...very nice


----------



## Snowy (Nov 6, 2006)

Great photos. I think that Melbourne is probably my favourite Australian city because it feels a little older and more European than other Australian cities. I get the impression that it's quite an arty / bohemian city too, which I also like. I'd love to go there some day!

By the way, how do property prices compare to places like Sydney and Perth? Just curious!


----------



## kardi_7 (Mar 17, 2007)

I would like to live in this city :/


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Just wanted to point out that when i visited there were penguins (the worlds smallest, and cutest IMO) nesting in the bay at st Kilda. Also wanted to post this pic i took to convice people of the Melbournes beauty


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

^^ better picture than I ever managed from up on that parapet.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

SnowyBoy1 said:


> Great photos. I think that Melbourne is probably my favourite Australian city because it feels a little older and more European than other Australian cities. I get the impression that it's quite an arty / bohemian city too, which I also like. I'd love to go there some day!
> 
> By the way, how do property prices compare to places like Sydney and Perth? Just curious!


SnowyBoy1
Correct - it is considered the most european and cultural/art capital in Australia - that is why i decided to live here..

Check this thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=470786

there are interesting articles and discussions following the news of establishing a boulevard around the art precinct ($250M project) ...

Re property prices - Melbourne is the most affordable one between those 3 cities

Sydney prices boomed since 1998 for number of years (Olympic 2000 contributed a lot)
yet its median price has declined slightly over 2-3 yrs yet its prices level is still out of reach to most people
The location (harbour and waterviews) and reputation have lot to do with the the high prices of property in this city. Its median Price is around $500K 

Perth has boomed in last 2-3 yrs due to mining industry - now at around $450k (i think) whilst Melbourne is steady and started to picked up again - and it is at $380K.
Note the Median wages are not much different ie $56K for Melb and only $63k or so in Sydney - thus affordability aspects are an issue to most of Syndeysiders

Note these are median prices - indicative only and those exact prices wont buy a decent house (depending the area though) for example for the houses in my suburb - for nice one you need to fork >$650K and the properties in the blue ribbon suburbs especially within 6 kms from the city - they are selling well in ranges of $2-7 Millions easily - with some are in excess of $10m marks (2 sold last weekend for just 1 suburb)


The properties in Portsea at Mornington peninsula (as per pictures below) - depending of the quality - they are around $1.5m to $7m ranges... 

btw thanks Cardiff for the photo...


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

tyronne said:


> Melbourne is lovely! I wish to go there someday (to watch the Australian Open )


Talking the Australian Open - Asia Pacific Grand Slams

I normally go there every year - exception this year cos i was 'stranded' in Bali !

These are photos from last year Open 

It runs for 2 weeks in Southern hemisphere summer - January and the first series of the Major four Grand Slams following the Flushing Meadows NY

It was so much fun and the city was abuzz with the energy and excitements !


hope you enjoy them



First week of the tournament - few matches were played in outdoor courts























































Local Aussie supporters in gold costumes











These images are from the official sites - http://www.australianopen.com/en_AU/index.html

the main arena - Rod Laver Arena - just 10 minutes stroll from the city downtown










Champions for 2007 

Ms S Williams









And The King Federer




















the Arena complex is just on the left hand sight


----------



## kiku99 (Sep 17, 2002)

the tree line along the St. Kilda road is amazingly beautiful


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

*Docklands*

Some of my old photos of Melbourne Docklands - massive multi billion dollar urban redevelopment of the old Melbourne waterfront - converted for residential, leisure and low rise office buildings.

The new suburb/part of city down town will add extra 20% of current city size

The project has been going for last 8 years or so and is still progressing over next 5-10 yrs

I will add more next time - in the mean time - enjoy 







































































































-

these are not my photos - taken by various OZ members

one of many marinas at Docklands




























for more info
http://www.docklands.com/docklands/about/menu/index.shtml


----------



## dj21 (Dec 29, 2006)

perfect city
one day I´ll visit!
thanks for this wonderful photos!


----------



## archy_ (Nov 18, 2006)

SnowyBoy1 said:


> Great photos. I think that Melbourne is probably my favourite Australian city because it feels a little older and more European than other Australian cities.


well...the city will be more and more asian in the next years...I think you know why =)


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Excellent pics - such a wonderful lively city!


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Taller said:


> I guess winter is coming to an end, and spring is right around the corner....


Well I hope so

Today - it reached 20 degrees Celcius... and the buds are starting to come out....

yeah - a preview of spring has sprung today!!


----------



## south (Nov 26, 2005)

aw geez, i hardly even recognize my hometown anymore... seems every time i check this thread there's a new skyscraper i've never seen before. every photo i see here is beautiful.
:master:

i also love the way the river runs _through_ the middle of the city now, not just along the edge of it.


----------



## Bronteboy (Jun 19, 2004)

*The Grand Dames of Melbourne Pt 1.*

Folks I have had a PM request from the host of this thread to re-post photos from a local thread on *St Kilda Road *- Melbourne's grand historic boulevard - here for your enjoyment.

I 'll add in separate posts later from two similar threads on other grand dames of Melbourne, the World Heritage listed *Royal ExhibitionBuilding *and the magnificent classicism of the *State Library of Victoria *- which is much more than a library: museum, art centre, and marching point for city rallies to Federation Square - the library forecourt a favorite with young skateboarders and break dancers as well.

There were many magnicent additional posts, particularly 
from The Collector, Mugley, Gappa, Dean and others - so if you're interested you should go to the Ozscrapers forum, "City Images, Architecture and Historic themes" for more.

Here's the selection from *Peerless Boulevard, Melbourne's St Kilda Road: *

(These were taken from flickr, and I'm not sure whether I'll be able to keep all the attributions in good order now)


vermin inc










yarra 64




















werxj (Victoria Barracks doorway)










rpiker101




















dated, but a good overview of the great boulevard and parklands:











around the arts pecinct at the other end

swurst









posted by Invincible










arcguynh











beard papa










ngv, by Tony P










the famous waterwall inside that arch entry to the Roy Grounds NGV











henry hui hui

there's a lot of sculpture in the parklands opposite - not all as traditional as this











The great Shrine of Remembrance, centrepoint of the boulevard











shoosh











rpiker101









vermin inc










One Thousand Words











you've seen the next two, but worth repeating in this context ...the view here will become truly spectacular 
over the next 4-6 years with the soaring CUB tower, and ARM arch at the other end.

sportscraze photos




















the ARM arch to come at the far end









next to this building, 278m we think, construction to start next year











i think it will look like this











looking north below the Shrine, where that same distant view will apply

gappa pics





























jodi and jonny











This is Federation Square, at the city end










posted by Grollo










going to the *southern reach*, 2kms of innovative new medium rise scrapers, and historic old buildings

lost source neonova i think, something similar












rpiker101










aldenwsteele
lovely bluestone Melbourne Grammar School (background) is just past that intersection shown above










the base of the lovely, curvaceous Yve
velco









werjx - the ANZ bank









Melbourne Sydnagogue (Temple Beth Israel), on Toorak Rd, graces St Kilda Rd intersection











saint robinski










Gothic Revival College for the Deaf, by Dean











nodal point at the other end looks bucolic from this nearby St Kilda Junction parkland, but isn't really











The boulevard was once mainly residential, and many
wonderful old mansions were lost, and this was one of them, Illoura, demolished 1964


State Library of Victoria




























but some were saved: Alton became the populatWillows Restaurant, very big in the wedding reception department




















well preseved, painted white now, it once looked like this:











when the residential streetscaping looked like this:











it still looks pretty good: I've done an CUB render on this











as i did with this









the new arts precinct off St Kilda Rd is going to be spectacular










with this visible from an intersection, nearing completion, opens 2009











here's the lovely YVE

velco






























well, as i sometimes say, that's it.*St Kilda Road *. Feel I have fulfilled young Alibaba's request.

I'll come back to some other Grand Dames of Melbourne, the *REB* and the magnificent *SLV *in the near future.
Bronte 
-


----------



## Dean (Sep 11, 2002)

Coolest apartment building in Australia.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

^^ More of Yve apartment @ St Kilda Road - thanks to Bronte again


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Many thanks for Bronte for your time and effort in posting those pictures and of course - the interesting notations

St Kilda Boulevard - is an elegant main arterial road to Melbourne.. it is wonderfully designed and the place that always make me happy - just being there...


looking forward for the next chapter bronte boy

in the meantime i hope you all enjoy the sights and please drop some notes....


----------



## Bronteboy (Jun 19, 2004)

*Grand Dames of Melbourne, Part 2: REB*

Second in a series showcasing some of the historic grandeur of Melbourne, transferred on request from
the Ozforums 'City Images, Architecture and Historic'
site, where there are many more pictures and details.

The Royal Exhibition Building and Carlton Gardens were constructed for the 1880 International Exhibition, and hosted a larger one in 1888. It was the site of the ceremonial opening of the first Australian Federal Parliament in 1901, and the Federal Parliament occupied one of its annexes until 1927, when the capital was moved to Canberra.

Accorded UNESCO World Heritage status in 2004, it is the finest surviving hall from the great 19th Century exhibitions movement, and one of the last.


As per notes provided by The Collector on the local thread, it was designed by Joseph Reed and partner Barnes, and combines Byzantine, Romanesque, Lombardic and Italian Renaissance styles, the dome being reminiscent of Florence Cathedral. 

It has had many uses in the past 127 years, including of course many balls and major shows, but its annexes also used for school and university examinations at times, and it was a hospital during the 1919 influenza pandemic.
It has also survived calls for its demolition at various times, but is now firmly fixed in the heart of the city's life.


The new Melbourne museum now stands beside it.


Here it is...


andrew hux flickr




















blaarg flickr































posted by The Collector











located in Carlton, by the northern end of the CBD











shara lambeth flickr










pat melone flickr






























pyjama flickr





























craig anderson flickr











lulybelle flickr










simon renton flickr





















tskilove flickr











reflected in glass of the new museum cinephobia flickr





















shara lambeth flickr



















some of the interior art, provided by The Collector off the 'Walking Melbourne' site i think, anyway, there's more , and notes, on the original thread



















































andrew lighten flickr











posted by The Collector










pyjama flickr









trek penchant flickr





























andrew lighten flickr











artist Tom Roberts painting the opening of Parliament there, 1901






















a very British do for the former colony (it's really not like that now )











1. HRH the Duke of Cornwall and York 
2. HRH the Duchess of Cornwall and York 
3. Marquis of Linlithgow (Governor-General) 
4. Marchioness of Linlithgow 
5. State governors 
6. Rt Hon Sir Edmund Barton (Prime Minister) 
7. Rt Hon Sir John Forrest (Minister for Defence) 
8. Rt Hon CC Kingston (Minister for Trade and Customs) 
9. Hon Alfred Deakin (Attorney-General) 
10. Members of the House of Representatives and Senate
__________________

we've bcome a bit more of a gum tree democracy

pyjama flickr











pjetno flickr




















that's it. goodnight. Bronte


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Such beautiful pictures of the lovely city of Melbourne... surely the Grande Dame of Australia!
So many colonial parallels with Canadian cities, too... amazing to see!


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Great work as always. Just a correction Bronte - it was the State Parliment that sat in the annex until the Federal Parliment moved to Canberra.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks bronte
I just love The Royal Exhibition Building and Carlton Gardens 

it is one of the many legacies of Melbourne gold rush period - known as Marvellous Melbourne


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

yay - Melbourne made it to the banner - last week

thanks to Mugley.....


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

*Mornington Peninsula*

*Red Hill Mornington Peninsula Oct 07*

This is Mornington Peninsula - just one hour drive outside Melbourne. Something different to usual photos - now I take you to the tour of Melburnians getaway destination

We had three days break to this fantastic peninsula and has been a great food and wines destination in lush, relaxing surroundings and spectacular coastlines

Recommend to any visitors to drop by to this beautiful part of Victoria.


*Cute dog (the cottage owner pet)*



















View from our cottage






































*
Cape Schanck*
































































*Fabulous Flinders*









































































wild baby bunnies at Flinders golf course










Few winery restaurants & surroundings

Fortunately we booked our restaurants well in advance. We went there on Sunday to Tuesday - hoping that it will be quiet. Yet on Monday - Montalto was fully booked - and rest of other restaurants were full. It was good to book earlier time as by 1pm - the restaurants were noisy and buzzing just like an inner city crowds. We also went to do wine tasting at TGallant and its pizzaria was full. It ws still enjoyable as we were blessed by sunny days and the long lunches seemed endless.

First day - lunch at Vines @ Red Hill restaurant






































Montalto - our highlight for food































































Salix restaurant



















*The crazy Ashcombe Maze *














































Point Leo beach





























Long and winding roads



















Funny enough - Local newspaper The Age published this article at the same weekend and highlighting our itinerary!

http://www.theage.com.au/news/victo...1191091279782.html?page=fullpage#contentSwap2


*Beachy green*










The Mornington Peninsula combines sea and a bucolic hinterland.


October 6, 2007

Susan Gough Henly tours a region where Middle-earth meets the Mediterranean.

The Mornington Peninsula can make you wonder, at times, whether you are in Australia. The undulating green landscape, horse country, alleys of pines and hectares of vines overlooking sparkling blue water, have an aura of Middle-earth and the Mediterranean, a marvellous melange of Italy and France with some old-fashioned Australian country style thrown in for good measure.

Just an hour's drive from Melbourne and wedged like a pointy-toed boot between Port Phillip and Western Port bays, the Mornington Peninsula is really a play in two acts: the bustling bayside towns and a bucolic hinterland.

For most of the past century the action centred on the beach towns, their iconic bathing boxes dotted along white, sandy beaches.

The sleepy inland, with its rich, red soil, was Melbourne's food basket - cherry, plum, pear, apricot and apple orchards and market gardens brimming with asparagus, pumpkins, carrots, potatoes, lettuce and herbs. Delicious but not very sexy.

But during the past 30 years the back lots have reinvented themselves. Vineyards and olive groves now carpet the hillsides and artists and antique dealers have recycled the old coolrooms into galleries and shops. Ambitious winery restaurants, gourmet products at every bend in the road, markets selling plump red tomatoes and artisanal cheeses, golf courses and country inns add up to a serious bid for the good life. And it doesn't hurt that at the bottom of each meandering road is a spectacular beach to suit every taste.

Attractions

Drinking: Surrounded by water, the Mornington Peninsula has become one of Australia's key cool-climate wine regions for pinot noir, chardonnay and pinot grigio. Among more than 50 cellar doors, be sure to visit Main Ridge (the region's first winery), Paringa Estate, Stonier and Willow Creek. (Mornington Peninsula Vignerons Association, 5989 2377; www.mpva.com.au). For a change of pace, stop at the Red Hill Brewery to sample fine ales (88 Shoreham Road, Red Hill South; 5989 2959; www.redhillbrewery.com.au).

Golf: The peninsula's lush undulating terrain, well-drained sandy soils and drop-dead coastal views all add up to golfers' heaven. Eighteen parkland, links and resort options include some of the finest in the land. Moonah Links, the Golf Club St Andrews Beach and the Dunes are clustered in the famous Cups region, which resembles a collection of upturned teacups. Koala Golf Tours can arrange games at private courses (9598 2574; http://www.koalagolf.com).

Shopping and eating: Sunny Ridge Strawberry Farms has the plumpest strawberries, which you can pick, as well as delectable fruit ice-creams, wines and liqueurs (244 Shands Road, Main Ridge; 5989 4500; www.sunnyridge.com.au). At Red Hill Cheese, taste cow's and goat's milk cheeses at a cellar door hidden in the forest (81 William Road, Red Hill; 5989 2035; www.redhillcheese.com.au).

On the first Saturday of the month from September to April, the Red Hill Market buzzes with dozens of stalls selling home-made cakes and jams, hand-made clothes and jewellery, home-grown flowers, fruits and vegetables (Red Hill Showgrounds).

Gardens and mazes: At historic Heronswood overlooking Port Phillip Bay, enjoy cottage gardens with old-fashioned flowers, fruits and heirloom vegetables. You can savour their heady flavours in the slow food cafe (105 Latrobe Parade, Dromana; 5984 7321; www.diggers.com.au).

All that rich red earth means hedges grow high and wide. Ashcombe Maze has Australia's largest and oldest hedge maze, not to mention a lavender maze and circular rose maze. Rose petal and lavender scones are a speciality. (Shoreham Road, Shoreham; 5989 8387; www.ashcombemaze.com.au). The Boneo Maze and Wetlands Centre focuses more on bird hides and waterways, lawn puzzles and garden chess (695 Limestone Road, Fingal; 5988 6385; www.boneomaze.com).

Adventure: Just about everywhere you look are thoroughbred horse studs, pony clubs and bridle trails. Jump in the saddle for a bush or beach ride with Gunnamatta Trail Rides (2770 Truemans Road, Rye; 5988 6755; www.gunnamatta.com.au, or a horseback winery tour (356 Shands Road, Main Ridge; 5989 6119; www.horsebackwinerytours.com.au).

For those who prefer to use their own legs, the beautiful 26- kilometre Two Bays Walking Track links Dromana on Port Phillip Bay with Bushrangers Bay.

Highlights include Greens Bush, where mobs of eastern grey kangaroos hang out on the grasslands, and the dramatic Bushrangers Bay to Cape Schanck trail, which begins or ends at the historic light station (Mornington Peninsula Walking Tours 5984 4484; http://www.mornpenwalks.com.au).

At the end of the day, soothe those weary muscles at the Peninsula Hot Springs, with indoor and outdoor pools and spa treatments (140 Springs Lane, Rye; 5950 8777. www.peninsulahotsprings.com.au).

For a retro adventure, there's nothing like a soda fountain-style meal at Shel's 1950s' diner before kicking back in your car, at Dromana 3 drive-in (133 Nepean Highway, Dromana; 5987 2492; www.drivein.net.au).

Events

Spring into art, culture and festivals this month. http://www.visitmorningtonpeninsula.org.

March 9, Peninsula Piers and Pinots Yacht Race and tasting, Flinders; www.mpva.com.au

Where to eat

Montalto is a fine example of the peninsula's energy and innovation: French-inspired food at the restaurant, simpler fare at the Piazza Cafe. There are olive groves, vines, a vegetable garden, a nature walk past a serious sculpture collection to a pretty pond, where you can have a private picnic, delivered in style in a red Morris Minor (33 Shoreham Road, Red Hill South; 5989 8412; www.montalto.com.au).

Max's at Red Hill Estate serves up the best peninsula winery views from its terrace and dining room with floor-to-ceiling windows overlooking the vines to Western Port Bay and Phillip Island (53 Shoreham Road, Red Hill South; 5989 2838; www.maxsatredhillestate.com.au).

Salix Restaurant, perched over the vines at Willow Creek, has sparkling mod Oz cuisine with a nod to France. It can be washed down with the estate's chardonnay and pinot noir(166 Balnarring Road, Merricks North; 5989 7448; http://www.willow-creek.com.au).

The best way to go at Jill's at Moorooduc Estate is to order a tasting plate brimming with produce from the garden and other local delicacies (501 Derril Road, Moorooduc; 5971 8506; www.moorooducestate.com.au).

Overlooking a lake, Stillwater at Crittenden produces inspired dishes such as Atlantic salmon with spanner crab ravioli, which show off the winery's Italian varietals (25 Harrisons Road, Dromana; 5981 9555; www.stillwateratcrittenden.com.au).

T'Gallant offers a hearty slice of Italy with woodfired pizza at its Spuntino Bar and earthy classics at La Baracca Trattoria (1385 Mornington-Flinders Road, Main Ridge; 5989 6565; www.tgallant.com.au).

The Flinders Hotel, known for its great pub grub, makes a great dinner option now that it has opened a white-tableclothed restaurant that serves local produce dressed up with Mediterranean and Middle-Eastern influences (corner Cook and Wood streets, Flinders; 5989 0201; www.flindershotel.com.au).

Where to stay

At Arthurs Seat, the sleek Georges Boutique Bed and Breakfast and Culinary Retreat, with gorgeous views of Port Phillip Bay through the gum trees, is an exciting new option on the peninsula. Check out the gourmet cooking classes in its gleaming commercial kitchen (776 Arthurs Seat Road, Arthurs Seat; 5981 8700; www.georgesonarthurs.com.au; rooms: $275-$375).

Woodman Estate delivers a bucolic Victorian-manor experience with three enormous lakeside chalets, plus suites and garden rooms decorated in plush country style. There's a residential spa, billiards room, tennis and fly fishing on the lake. The luscious country breakfast can keep you going all day (136 Graydens Road, Moorooduc; 5978 8455; www.woodmanestate.com; rooms: $350-$695).

Golfers love the striking contemporary Peppers Moonah Links Resort (see story next week) and non-golfers have plenty of options with a spa, tennis court, gym, pool and mountain bikes. (Peter Thompson Drive, Fingal; 5988 2000; www.peppers.com.au; rooms: $230-$365).

Set amid mature gardens and vineyards, Lindenderry is a refined country estate with glass-enclosed pool and spa, tennis court and restaurant in the heart of the peninsula wine country (142 Arthurs Seat Road, Red Hill; 5989 2933; http://www.lindenderry.com.au; rooms: $270-$500).

To book these and cheaper accommodation options and to download maps go to http://www.visitmorningtonpeninsula.org.

Getting there

Almost anywhere on the Mornington Peninsula is a little over an hour's drive from Melbourne, turning off the Monash Freeway onto Springvale Road, which leads to the Frankston Freeway.

LOCAL VIEW

Arthur Ross, owner of Ashcombe Maze.

"I grew up on Phillip Island. After running the Flinders Hotel for ages, I took over the Ashcombe Maze nine years ago. It's tremendous fun looking after trees for a living and there aren't many jobs where you can take money from people and tell them to get lost! The Mornington Peninsula has a wonderful maritime climate - the summers are cooler and the winters warmer than most of Victoria and there are no frosts.

It is such a great place for orchards and vineyards, too. I like to suggest to first-time visitors that they combine a visit to the Mornington Peninsula en route to either Phillip Island or the Great Ocean Road. We may not have their iconic attractions but we can offer a fine bucolic experience only an hour's drive from Melbourne. People love to criss-cross all over the peninsula to enjoy its diverse attractions. It takes just 15 minutes to drive between the safest of bay beaches to the rugged coastline of Western Port Bay. 

There are farm stands, golf courses, wineries, markets, art galleries, horse riding and mazes, of course. City people live such frazzled lives these days. The Mornington Peninsula offers a step back in time as you meander along country roads shaded with pine and gum trees. And you can still stop at a really flash winery for the best up-to-the-minute cuisine."


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

It's certainly a beautiful locale. Next time you should head to the Bellraine peninsula and highlight Queenscliff and the shipwreck coast.

Great work Ali.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

thanks Gappa 

That Bellarine peninsula is one of the many agendas to come

next time our holiday plans will be Tasmania in January and Sydney for New Year Eve and Bali again in July

so maybe next Sept to that area


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Melbourne families love it down there.









(Great photos btw Alibaba )


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

you are so wicked citything:lol: 

for other audiences from outside Aus -that 'family' photo is from a popular satirical comedy TV series of Kath & Kim - taking a piss of the 'outer' suburban australian families - 

http://www.kathandkim.com/

it is all about bad taste and wannabies 
i think it is being remade for US version now (bit like the OFFICE of UK)


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

city_thing said:


> Melbourne families love it down there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG how'd you get last years Christmas photo? Have you been raiding my flickr page? :lol:


----------



## fox1 (Apr 27, 2003)

grrr, that show makes me cringe.


----------



## chopsky (Oct 20, 2007)

serfin said:


> Melbourne has a great skyline, nevertheless, lacks the charm of the old cities, personally i think that it's too much modern, as another big american and australian city .


I apologise for replying to such an old post.
It's just that it really got to me.
Too modern? 
That's actually the thing I love most about the place and the reason I could never live in Europe. People need to start appreciating new, innovative, progressive architecture more. Leave the old behind. It's old!
I'm glad Melbourne doesnt have that 'old city charm'. Gives me reason to want to live there.


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

*Melbourne has the largest tram network in the world outside of Europe!*


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

*Melbourne Theatres*

Text from _Walking Melbourne_
The National Trust guide to the historic and architectural landmarks of central Melbourne

*Her Majesty’s Theatre*
199-219 Exhibition Street

Designed by Nahum Barnet, it opened as the Alexandra Theatre in 1886 (the same year as the Princess). The name became Her Majesty’s in 1900 when Australia’s dominant theatrical firm J C Williamson’s assumed control of the theatre. After a disastrous fire, the auditorium and lobbies were rebuilt in 1934 in an elegant and sumptuous Art Deco style designed by theatre specialists C N Hollinshed & A H Walkley – the dress circle lounge featured walnut paneling, inlaid with pewter and ebony and a metallic finish ceiling. In 2002 it was extensively refurbished by the new owner Mike Walsh, former TV personality and now theatre impresario.










Above and the next two below, Her Majesty’s (Alexandra) Theatre in all its past glory.




























Above, an old sign on the corner of Bourke and Exhibition Streets for Her Majesty’s and below a recent shot I took showing façade detail.











*Princess Theatre*
163-181 Spring Street

The first theatre on this site opened in 1854, and the present theatre was designed by William Pitt for the theatrical entrepreneurs Williamson Garner & Musgrove, and opened in 1886 with the Australian premier of _The Mikado_. It is considered an exemplar of the French Second Empire style, complete with multiple mansard domed roofs topped by cast iron crowns; the delightful leadlight windowed ‘winter garden’ foyer at the first floor was added in c1901 and the auditorium was rebuilt in 1922 in the ‘Adam’ style by theatre specialist Henry White. Facing an uncertain future in the 1980s, it was extensively restored in 1989 by Allom Lovell & Associates, and is now the Flagship of Melbourne’s ‘theatreland’. The Princess backs onto the rear of the former Palace Theatre, giving rise to the urban rumour that chorus girls would appear in one show, then run across the back lane to appear in another!










Princess Theatre, above and below, before balconies were filled in to create the ‘winter garden’ foyer in 1901.


















An old aerial.

Three of my own below.



























Princes Theatre at night.










*Former State Theatre (now Forum)*
150-162 Flinders Street, corner Russell Street

This wildly exotic structure, replete with an ‘Arabian nights’ façade and onion domed tower, was the flagship of the Union Theatre chain and was Australia’s largest silent era picture palace, seating 3370.
Executed by the local architects Bohringer Taylor & Johnson, the design was provided by American theatre specialist John Eberson in his distinctive ‘atmospheric’ style, where the interior is designed to give the impression of a walled Florentine garden, complete with artificial night sky studded with stars, surrounded by statuary (mainly sent out from Eberson’s Boston workshop). 
It was built in a race with the equally sumptuous Regent Theatre in Collins Street, and opened first by three and a half weeks in February 1929. Renamed the Forum in 1962 when the balcony was subdivided off to form a second cinema, it became a Revivalist Church in the 1980s, and in the late 1990s became a mixed entertainment venue.

How it looked in the 1930s.










The Forum at night.










A few shots of my own.





























*Regent Theatre*
191-197 Collins Street

Melbourne’s grandest ‘Picture Palace’ was designed by Cedric H Ballantyne, drawing heavily on American cinema design, for F T Thring’s Hoyts Theatres, and was built in competition with the equally huge State Theatre (now the Forum). Opening just 3 1/2 weeks after the State in March 1929, the interior includes a Medieval Spanish style foyer, dripping with ornamentation and crowned by a painted ceiling, contrasted with a sumptuous Versailles Palace style auditorium (originally seating 3250), complete with an enormous crystal chandelier. A second cinema, the gorgeous Spanish Baroque style Plaza Theatre was built in the basement. The Regent is a remarkable survivor, and a testament to popular affection – following a disastrous fire in 1947, the auditorium was completely rebuilt in the original style, and after the last film was shown in 1971, it lay empty, surviving demolition threats for 25 years (with the help of union bans and the National Trust) until it was finally restored by Allom Lovell & Associates as a live theatre for David Marriner in 1996.









The Regent Theatre as originally built, with the Plaza below.

Below, two shots of my own.



















Interior of the Regent Theatre.










The Regent Theatre on the left in January 1964.











Text from _Melbourne Architecture_

*Capitol Theatre*
109-117 Swanston Street
1921-24 Walter Burley Griffin and Marion Mahony in association with Peck and Kemter

When this cinema opened in 1924, the public flocked to hear the Wurlitzer organ and see the movies and the spectacular light show afforded by the Griffin’s plaster ceiling design. Like a crystal-hung cave, thousands of concealed coloured lights were gradually illuminated to provide a fantastic atmospheric experience. It was a space that evoked spiritual transcendence, but the interior of ‘living rock’ was not the direct romantic evocation of a Tuscan garden as seen in the later Forum. It was certainly otherworldly, but the image was distinctly architectural, suggesting a stepped pyramid form, the mystical essence of an original and arguably natural monument.
The Capitol was also of technical interest, to achieve such a dramatic ceiling, massive reinforced concrete portals allowed the interior structure to be hung uninterrupted by any internal columns. Outside, the Capitol is also distinctive. Two deep cornices cap two pylon motifs each of three vertical piers extending over the entire height of the façade. It is, as historian Jeffrey Turnbull has suggested, like a giant gateway. Cinema historian Ross Thorne has described it as, ‘…not a mere breath of fresh air wafting through the design offices of Melbourne, it was a howling gale of modernity sweeping out every vestige of revivalist decorative stylism.’
Tragically, in the 1960s, the owners decided to insert a shopping arcade right through the middle of the auditorium. A campaign to save the theatre was waged and a compromise was reached: the cave-like foyers were destroyed and a new floor was inserted. Many of the original lobby and vestibule spaces were either destroyed or boarded up, but the ceiling was saved. In recent years, great efforts have been made to restore surviving elements of the theatre. The dramatic cantilevering street canopy with its light globes and skylights is the most significant recent restoration.









One of my own shots above and two postcards below.


















The incredible interior.


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

*Marvellous Melbourne’s arcades*

The 3 images below are of Cathedral Arcade




























The 3 images below are of Australia on Collins



























Floor mosaic.

The 5 images below are of Block Arcade














































The 5 images below are of The Royal Arcade














































The 2 images below are of Manchester Arcade



















The 13 images below are of Melbourne Central




































….In the daytime the arcades at Melbourne are affluent in well-dressed womankind.

_George Augustus Sala 1885_

It seems the more things change, the more they stay the same 120 years later.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks so much collector for adding those photos into this thread...

very much appreciated!


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

^^Thanks _Alibaba_. 

Some of my favourite...

*Marvellous Melbourne’s lanes*

The 6 images below are of Degraves Street























































The 9 images below are of Centre Place


















































































The 3 images below are of Block Place




























The 3 images below are of The Causeway




























The 6 images below are of Hardware Lane























































The 5 images below are of Hosier Lane









MoVida at 1 Hosier Lane, 100 meters from Federation Square and sitting comfortably in this ultra cool city environment has recently become one of my favourite destinations.
It’s all about food (tapas), wine, enjoying yourself in the Spanish way (tapas), and did I mention the delicious tapas on the menu.


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

*Melbourne recycles and reinvigorates its buildings!*

Twelve images below are of the Q.V. Complex (former Queen Victoria Hospital site).













































































































The fourteen images below are of the GPO complex (former General Post Office).


----------



## Kailyas (Nov 23, 2007)

Wow... great pictures. awesome!:cheers:


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

I loved this bar. Misty is such a great venue to sit and relax, and chat with some great music and obscure cocktails.


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

from _The Age Melbourne Magazine_

*Wallpaper’s Melbourne City Guide*

Melbourne is *"one of the best places to eat out in the world"* - well, we already knew that, but now it's official, thanks to a new guide to our city from _Wallpaper_ magazine, that arbiter of all that is hip. The guide is particularly admiring of our laneways, *"a fascinating layer that, to the uninitiated, could be virtually undetectable"*, and suggests, with 24 hours to spend in Melbourne, visiting Marios cafe in Fitzroy, a stroll along nearby Gertrude Street followed by the art galleries along Flinders Lane, then dinner at Taxi Dining Room and bar-crawling in the city's laneways at night. 










George Parade, Melbourne.


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

These next four are old but who cares, they're good!


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

My favourite little street in Melbourne. 

*Flinders Lane*










Sketch of Little Flinders Street in the 1880s.

Flinders Lane was for a very long time the center of Melbourne’s rag trade.
Its importance was also great due to its close proximity to the Yarra River.
It's full of substantial buildings, and for a while it was as important as the major main streets.

Flinders Lane was the alternative name for Little Flinders Street until 1948 when it became the official name.

*From east-end to west-end*


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Melbourne kicks arse! 

If anyone has any Melbourne questions _The Collector_ is the man to ask; he knows everything there is to know about our Marvellous Melbourne.


----------



## Kailyas (Nov 23, 2007)

The Collector said:


> *Melbourne Theatres*
> 
> Text from _Walking Melbourne_
> The National Trust guide to the historic and architectural landmarks of central Melbourne
> ...


Wow the interior is awesome!!!


----------



## Nicco (Mar 10, 2007)

kay: Melbourne looks amazing!


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Nice pics.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

Mebourne is AWESOME. I am hoping to visit there next year and move there in 2012. Thanks for the eye candy mate


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

ENIGMA said:


> Mebourne is AWESOME. I am hoping to visit there next year and move there in 2012. Thanks for the eye candy mate


Move here in 2012? that long?
Btw - I hope you will enjoy your visit next year

thanks for everyones for kind words and of course - Collector - to keep this thread alive...

cheers


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice Melbourne video


----------



## Edward (Apr 29, 2007)

By far the most amazing collection of Melbourne photos i have ever seen!
Thankyou soooooo much alibaba!


----------



## Amaruu (Aug 13, 2003)

Yea this thread is awesome. As a Melbournian, much appreciated for everyone's efforts in posting pics of a truely amazing city.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Awesome pics!


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

*The Streets of Marvellous Melbourne*

*Part2* Enjoy!


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Great street scene pictures!


----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

VERY VERY FIRST WORLD


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

*The Streets of Marvellous Melbourne*

*Part3* Enjoy! 






















































To my mind, Melbourne is the queen city of the south; Africa, South America and Oceania cannot boast a city as beautiful as this.
_Fernando Villaamil 1893_


----------



## Kailyas (Nov 23, 2007)

nice pictures:kiss:kay:


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

*The Streets of Marvellous Melbourne*

*Part4* Enjoy!


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

*The Streets of Marvellous Melbourne*

*Part5* Enjoy!


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

*The Streets of Marvellous Melbourne*

*Part6* Enjoy!


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Another great set of street scenes.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Eastern end of Melbourne CBD 












Eureka at Dusk











(both are not my photos)


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Check this video of the homegrown Kylie Minogue song GOT TO BE CERTAIN
Released in 1988 - featuring of Melbourne east end skylines

and other places like St Kilda Pier and Luna Park

bit of different landscape there...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2l_ePB7fko


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Great work guys!


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

*The Streets of Marvellous Melbourne*

*Part7* Enjoy! 














































Above and below, former City Court (later Magistrates’ Court).


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

The city skylines will look slightly different in next 2 years when major projects around city are completed 

posted by collector before

http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/sto...8-2862,00.html

From Herald Sun

*City craning its neck towards projects*
Mary Bolling
December 22, 2007 12:00am

MELBOURNE'S skyline is boasting as many cranes as skyscrapers, and summer will bring no slowdown for our city-in-progress.

Work will continue on more than $5 billion worth of city developments over the holiday season. And some of the biggest projects will kick off in the new year.

Huge construction works -- including the $1.4 billion Convention Centre and South Wharf and the $1 billion Royal Children's Hospital makeover -- started this year, and more are to come.

And while the past few years have put Docklands at the centre of activity, experts have flagged a swing back to the CBD.

The latest growth spurt follows a pre-Commonwealth Games boom as developers raced to finish the new grandstands, train stations, apartment blocks and shopping complexes.

Eighteen months on and the cranes are back.

Building permits hit a 13-year high last quarter. The Victorian Building Commission approved $5.1 billion worth of development across the state.

In the year to date, the figure is up to $14.9 billion.

Just in the city, more than $5 billion of major projects are already in progress -- and billions more are to be spent.

While the burst of new city development may not be the biggest yet, experts say Melbourne's latest growth spurt is one of its most important.

Several of the biggest projects, including the Convention Centre, the RCH, Southbank's $75 million Melbourne Recital Centre and Grocon's $268 million Rectangular Stadium, fall under the State Government's Major Projects banner.

Major Projects Minister Theo Theophanous said that since 2000, the state's coffers had shelled out $16 billion for building projects, and a further $13 billion is to be spent over the next four years.

But private money -- and Melbourne's love of shopping -- is also driving the boom.

Next year, Myer in Bourke St will get a $250 million makeover. Project partners Colonial First State will sink a further $500 million into turning the block behind the landmark store into one of the city's biggest shopping complexes.

Next door, department store David Jones will also have makeover therapy, splurging $85 million to overhaul the store.

Both projects are due to finish by Christmas 2009.

Retail will also make up a big part of the Convention Centre site, as well as the Grollo Carlton Brewery site at the northern end of Swanston St, set to start work next year.

The $1 billion development will also host 600 apartments as demand for city living continues to rocket.

An extra 7000 people moved to the city in 2006. Hopefully, they like the view of the cranes.

--------------------------

yeah... cranes everywhere 

photos from Fabian, Ozfrog, billiibana, dash22, drunkil etc









































[/QUOTE]


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

...You know, I'm History teacher in Brasilia, and maybe because of that, one of the most atracting things for me in the cities are the contrasts between the old and the new (take a look on my own thread about Belo Horizonte here http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=434788). And that's what I like in Melbourne. The old and the new makes this city seem to be so cozy, so pride of it's past, it's History! But Melbourne goes byeond that! I can see that it very beautiful ( in fact Los Angeles, Melbourne and Belo Horizonte are my favorite cities!), but it seems to be, by the pictures I see here, a very pleasent place. One can almost feel the city's fresh and clean air! Thanks for the pictures, all of you! They really give us a real atmosphere of what Melbourne is!:dance::cheers1::cheers1:


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

^^ Thanks _Pegasusbsb27_, and yes I think you summed it up well.

Melbourne, the perfect blend of the old………..




























….and the new!


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> ...You know, I'm History teacher in Brasilia, and maybe because of that, one of the most atracting things for me in the cities are the contrasts between the old and the new (take a look on my own thread about Belo Horizonte here http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=434788). And that's what I like in Melbourne. The old and the new makes this city seem to be so cozy, so pride of it's past, it's History! But Melbourne goes byeond that! I can see that it very beautiful ( in fact Los Angeles, Melbourne and Belo Horizonte are my favorite cities!), but it seems to be, by the pictures I see here, a very pleasent place. One can almost feel the city's fresh and clean air! Thanks for the pictures, all of you! They really give us a real atmosphere of what Melbourne is!:dance::cheers1::cheers1:


Great comment! I was thinking in the last set of how well the modern and the old mix together in Melbourne.


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

More old …….





































And new……


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Am I free to add. Some pics taken a couple of days ago.


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

^^ great addition. I especially like the Flinders Lane pic. 

The Collector, your collection is superb. 

Viva Melbourne!!


----------



## renna80 (Dec 27, 2007)

*...*

have been on vacation to melbourne 3 years ago is really a stupendous city!


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

*Summer storm over Melbourne.*

From TommyRyan, flickr


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Ribarca - what a stunning collection!

*thank you ....*

i hope you enjoy your stay down under


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

The Collector said:


> *Summer storm over Melbourne.*
> 
> From TommyRyan, flickr



I like the way the clouds look.


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

From realestate.com


----------



## Kailyas (Nov 23, 2007)

The Collector, your picture collections are really awesomes.kay:


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

Brilliant. Wonderful for once to see the Northwestern perspective from Highpoint over the lower Moonee Valley.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

I hope that the melbourne's CBD will be doubled, don't u guys think its too small for the moment? It won't takes me more than 15 minutes to ride my bike go through the city.


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

little universe said:


> I hope that the melbourne's CBD will be doubled, don't u guys think its too small for the moment? It won't takes me more than 15 minutes to ride my bike go through the city.


Just asking, but are you serious? Melbourne's CBD is perfect, and growing rapidly. The skyline is becoming more dense, and how spread out it is, that is quite impressive, and it is really pretty dense, like I said it is spread out, but yet still has the height and density.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

The Collector said:


> From realestate.com



some of my favourite shots of Melbourne


----------



## Drunkill (Jul 31, 2004)

Yep, that one form Beacon Cove is fantastic, great view of the city looking like a slab of buildingds.

Here's one I took today(yesterday) from about 18km out of the city. It's not the best image, but it shows the skyline from quite a distance away, sadly it was quite hazy today.


----------



## Ursyn (Jun 20, 2003)

Really nice skyline.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

where is it Drunkill? Beaumaris? nice bay...


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

*Australian Open 2008 - Grand Slam of Asia Pacific*

It has been sleepless or lack of sleep for the last 2 weeks - thanks to Australian Open!


Yes - i am talking about the world come to play in Melbourne Park for 

*Australian Open Grand SLam of Asia Pacific*


check the official site

http://www.australianopen.com/en_AU/index.html

It finaly ended last nite with epic thee hours battle between French Tsonga and Serbian Novak !

It was worth watching with crowds barracking to unseeded and underdog Tsonga 

It heralded the arrival of the new generation of Tennis Superpowers & much more exciting players !!


I went there twice in the first week and I bought Ground Pass for $30 - this buy all accesses to all outdoor matches

The highly seeded players were only playing in the two Center Courts - Rod Laver Arena and VODAFONE


The Mebourne Park is just about 15 minutes walk from CBD and it has view of Melbourne Skylines

I had a chance to watch Marat Safin match (he was seeded >20 or so)

He was treated as a superstar with screaming young girls asking him to marry them !!!

It was great atmosphere for sport spectacles as well of eye candies watchings.... if you know what I mean!

Enjoy the Tour - these photos are mine from my visit

























































The roaring crowds





































Around the Melbourne Park

































































Marat Safin match















































Its 9.30 pm and cought a tram to go home !











These are images from official site (ie Getty) - not mine !

Enjoy them too

The young Gladiators - Tsonga and Djokovich





































Jubilant Djokovich in last minutes of his epic match for the title




































The underdog Frenchman Tsonga (unseeded) - certainly has won local hearts and supports



























hmm....


The ceremonies and excited crowds

































































The Woman Finale - on Saturday
The most glamorous and beautiful Tennis players meet in the final.










Adopted 'Aussie' Ana Ivanovich
She has been visiting the city as her uncle lives here. She was well embraced by locals for the last 2 weeks !










Maria won the deserving match.... Good on you !


















The Australian Open Beijing live site (another one being in Sydney!)










This year attendance broke its record - over 600 000 walked past the turnstile in Melbourne Park! 

Well - I am looking forward for next year Open now !


----------



## Goran™ (Nov 23, 2004)

^^ amazing!
i love novak jokovic!
ana ivanovic is beautiful also!
woo go serbian players


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Goran™ said:


> ^^ amazing!
> i love novak jokovic!
> ana ivanovic is beautiful also!
> woo go serbian players


yeah ...both are nice to look at too !


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Man, I love this city!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

FANTASTIC !! I arrive in Melbourne on 17 May for 4 nights and deep in my heart I now that I will not want to leave Marvelous Melbourne  ... Thanks for sharing and keep it up.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

enjoy the city ^^

check this site for any event in that period that may take you fancy

http://www.visitvictoria.com/displayobject.cfm/objectid.5596A4EF-C968-407A-A6DBBA85E9FF431E/


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Ali, what's up? Why no more of your beautiful Melbourne shots! I love the honest and simple way you show the whole city to us.


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Taller said:


> Ali, what's up? Why no more of your beautiful Melbourne shots! I love the honest and simple way you show the whole city to us.


Alibaba's life is now far too fabulous to waste time posting photos; what with his 3 bedroom manse on the river and hectic banker lifestyle.

Maybe if we're lucky he'll get his pool boy or butler to take some piccies and post them for him.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Really nice! Thanks for bumping this thread! :cheers:


----------



## diagoras (Sep 3, 2012)

Crown Metropol Melbourne


Crown Metropol by GeorgeMegas, on Flickr


Docklands, Melbourne by GeorgeMegas, on Flickr


AAMI Park, Melbourne by GeorgeMegas, on Flickr


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Great city. I assume that tE most recent photos in the thread were taken during Melbourne's winter. If so, do the trees, in fact, remain green all year?


----------



## diagoras (Sep 3, 2012)

RobertWalpole said:


> Great city. I assume that tE most recent photos in the thread were taken during Melbourne's winter. If so, do the trees, in fact, remain green all year?


There are many European deciduous trees in Melbourne. Elms, Plane, etc, so there is a great mixture of native, evergreen, and deciduous trees in the gardens.


----------



## diagoras (Sep 3, 2012)

Crown Casino, Melbourne by GeorgeMegas, on Flickr


2012 Formula One Grand Prix, Melbourne, Australia by GeorgeMegas, on Flickr


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

diagoras said:


> There are many European deciduous trees in Melbourne. Elms, Plane, etc, so there is a great mixture of native, evergreen, and deciduous trees in the gardens.


Thanks. Do certain trees remain green all year.


----------



## diagoras (Sep 3, 2012)

RobertWalpole said:


> Thanks. Do certain trees remain green all year.


Yep, definately. Many native Australian trees do.


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks. Although Sydney gets more focus internationally, Melbourne looks nicer. Is Sydney the financial and cultural capital of Australia, and therefore gets more attention?


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

RobertWalpole said:


> Thanks. Although Sydney gets more focus internationally, Melbourne looks nicer. Is Sydney the financial and cultural capital of Australia, and therefore gets more attention?


Wikipedia


----------



## Dr.StrangeLove (Jun 15, 2012)

Melbourne it's awsome !! Is certainly one of my top 5 cities in the world.


----------



## diagoras (Sep 3, 2012)

Yarra River, Melbourne by GeorgeMegas, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice...


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Some of my Melbourne photos 

Melbourne Street Scenes by George the III, on Flickr


Melbourne, Australia by George the III, on Flickr


Melbourne, Australia by George the III, on Flickr


Melbourne Street Scenes by George the III, on Flickr


Melbourne Street Scenes by George the III, on Flickr


Melbourne Street Scenes by George the III, on Flickr


Melbourne Street Scenes by George the III, on Flickr


----------



## Gustavosg (Mar 29, 2013)

These are horrible things that Happens in Melbourne !


Australia: sex after the 3 tourist is taken hostage and raped by six weeks
*
A Dutch tourist was raped 62 times and tortured for six weeks in a hotel in the city of Melbourne, Australia. The case occurred in late 2012, went on trial on Friday, with a total of 179 charges against the couple suspected killer, including detention of person, death threats, rape and assault.

According to the Australian press, the EU, about 20 years old, met the couple Alfio Anthony Granata, 46, and Jennifer Peaston, 32, at a party in the neighborhood of St. Kilda. The victim admits consensually agreed to have sex with them and used drugs on the night he was taken hostage in November 2012.

Altogether, there were six weeks until the Dutch were released shortly after trying to commit suicide on Christmas Eve.

About 450 hours of video evidence were produced, indicating that the victim remained most days tied up and blindfolded, subjected to rape and beatings. Also according to the investigation, she was fed only scraps of food.

According to the testimony of the European, whose identity was not disclosed at any time, Anthony Granata had done "strange rituals" during captivity and after beating it the first time, collected his blood, bits of hair and nail to save on an envelope.

http://noticias.terra.com.br/mundo/...4ef8e41bdd6df310VgnVCM10000098cceb0aRCRD.html


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

I sow all this beautifoul pictures. But how far is Melbourne actually from sea. As i understand it's not quite on the sea coast....:cheers:


----------



## eduardo.rosales (Apr 30, 2015)

Hermosa ciudad


----------



## dlomen (Dec 5, 2015)

More pics here: http://archiloverz.org/62-residential-tower-in-melbourne-by-zaha-hadid.html


----------

